# Replacement Part



## Andy Petersen (Aug 9, 2020)

I have a very sturdy workhorse of a plunge router, Craftsman model 315.275100 and the plastic base plate has broken. I was wondering if anyone might know how I could get a replacement. Sears has informed me that the part is no longer available through their parts department because of obsolescence. Rotten guys say they build things to last (and they do) but stop carrying pars. True the router is old (20+) years but still has life left in it. 

Can someone help me find this part?

Andy Petersen


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Andy; welcome!
Just make a new one. Lots of threads here on the process...check the Forum Search function
You can also buy them (try Amazon) but you'd need to do your own drilling of mounting holes (probably). I'm trying to think of the name of the universal one but I'm drawing a blank...
You'll get lots of suggestions here with your question. You may have to wait a couple of minutes.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

glue the broken one back together and use it as a template to make a new one...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I personally would make my own, but if you want the quick and easy solution Milescraft makes a couple. Their simple baseplate shows up as out of stock,

https://www.milescraft.com/product/universal-base-plate-2/


but the baseplate with bushings is in stock through Home Depot and several others


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milescr...11&gclid=COfi2KOsj-sCFWnktQodW3MBhw&gclsrc=ds


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

A couple of other options

https://www.infinitytools.com/universal-router-baseplates

https://www.eagleamerica.com/product/415-0328/router_access_-_router_templates


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, measure the diameter of the base and you'll probably find a blank one somewhere. But you might also find that the screws in the base (actually bolts), are in a fairly standard pattern and if so, most bases are available pre drilled for one of those patterns.

If you drill your own, you might want to very carefully center the router on the base, then use something to punch where you'll drill. Drill slightly oversized holes, then using a larger drill, slightly bigger than the screws you salvaged from the old base, and drill a second hole about half way through right over the smaller one. or reverse the two if you wish. That will allow you a little wiggle room for getting the base in place. Here's a drawing, side view, of what that would look like.

You will also want to use a centering pin to make sure the base is centered BEFORE marking the hole locations. The picture is of a centering pin in the router and you can also see how many pre drilled holes are there, which is why you man not have to drill your own. If you don't center the base,then you may have a problem accurately cutting a groove or dado because if you are using a straight edge and the router rotates a bit, the groove will change locations.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Andy.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Andy


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Steve Can you go to a Glass installation business and have them cut one out of plexi-glass? That is what I did. It cost about four dollars if I remember correctly 
Just a thought you might try. It is much easier and a whole lot quicker for me to do this than fight cutting it out my self. They have the equipment to make the cut and drill the holes so it doe not break or crack the glass and then start over again. 


Good Luck, Tagwatts1


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. What they said make your own.


----------



## mveach (Aug 21, 2010)

Most Craftsman routers are ether Bosch or Porter Cable compatiable


----------



## firesurfer (Nov 9, 2018)

If you have a printer/scanner, put the router on the glass and make a copy full size for a paper template. The outer diameter can be whatever size you need. The inner only needs to be the largest diameter bit you are likely to need. The only exception is if you need a template adapter. This can be quite fussy. If you want to mount it in a table, this is an easy way to make a plate. BTW, on Amazon the Jasper Tools M 575B Router Base Plate Adaptor shows up for your number.


----------



## Andy Petersen (Aug 9, 2020)

I can make one but was checking to see if I could find one already available...just being lazy. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Andy Petersen said:


> I can make one but was checking to see if I could find one already available...just being lazy. Thanks for the help everyone.


Not "lazy", Andy; frugal with your valuable time...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Andy Petersen said:


> I can make one but was checking to see if I could find one already available...just being lazy. Thanks for the help everyone.


https://www.woodcraft.com/products/trend-unibase-universal-sub-base-with-pins-and-bushing
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/router-base-plate-with-centering-pin


----------

